# Corsair SF450 Lüfter



## Chinaquads (22. Oktober 2016)

*Corsair SF450 Lüfter*

Hallo liebes Corsair Team,

ich habe mir ein SF450 gekauft und wollte mal den Lüfter anschmeissen, um die Lautstärke herauszufinden.

Selbst bei 330 Watt aufgenommen Leistung läuft der Lüfter nicht. Das Netzteil wird dabei gut warm.

Ist das normal ?

Online findet man verschiedene Angaben, von " der Lüfter läuft ab 90 Watt " bis zu " erst ab 60 % Last geht der Lüfter an".

Wie kann ich überprüfen, das die Lüftersteuerung richtig funktioniert ?

Danke im voraus!

Gruß Daniel

edit: Lüfter funktioniert, wenn ich zusätzlich noch nen Föhn ins Netzteil halte.

Ist das so gewollt ? Dass das Netzteil solange passiv läuft ?


----------



## Chinaquads (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Corsair SF450 Lüfter*

Hallo Corsair ?


----------



## Bluebeard (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Corsair SF450 Lüfter*

Der Lüfter wird abhängig von Temperatur und Last geregelt. Hier kann es je nach Umgebungsbedingungen auch vorkommen, dass der Lüfter gar nicht erst anfängt zu drehen. Die Lüfterkurve aus den technischen Daten ist hier etwas sehr vereinfacht dargestellt. Es ist also nicht ungewöhnlich, was du feststellst. Das Netzteil hat sämtliche Schutzfunktionen an Board, die bei Problemen entsprechend greifen. Eine direkte Funktion zum überprüfen, gibt es nicht.


----------



## Chinaquads (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Corsair SF450 Lüfter*

Danke für die Antwort. Jetzt kann ich beruhigt schlafen


----------



## Bluebeard (1. November 2016)

*AW: Corsair SF450 Lüfter*

Kein Thema. Normalerweise integrieren wir nach Möglichkeit einen Fantest-Knopf am Netzteil, aber dieser hat es nicht ins SF geschafft. Du brauchst dir aber keine Gedanken zu machen. Viel Freude mit dem Netzteil.


----------

